# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Viết cho thằng Cười trong Hot Boy Nổi Loạn

## ctthutrang85

*Viết cho thằng Cười trong Hot Boy Nổi Loạn**Thằng Cười đơn côi trong thành phố đông đúc nhất nước ta như một nghịch lý của con người nơi phố thị. Đông đúc chưa hẳn đã bớt đơn côi.*
Câu chuyện của đạo diễn Vũ Ngọc Đãng được mở màn bằng một cuộc lừa đảo tình tiền từ những anh chàng đồng tính. Những cuộc tình chống vánh đổi chác giữa tiền bạc và thân xác. Những tưởng phimH_otboy nổi loạn, câu chuyện về thằng Cười, cô gái điếm và con vịt_ cũng thường tình như những bộ phim về đề tài đồng tính, mại *** khác của Việt Nam. Thế mà khi cô gái điếm về chiều Phan Thị Phước Hạnh xuất hiện rồi người đàn ông được đợi chờ thằng Cười lộ mặt khiến bộ phim bắt đầu đi vào lòng tôi. xet xu vu cuop tiem vang


_Thằng Cười, con vịt và Phước Hạnh_
Vai diễn thằng Cười do Hiếu Hiền hóa thân thật chân phương, chân thực và đời hơn bao giờ hết. Thằng Cười tuổi không còn trẻ nữa nhưng mãi mãi trẻ thơ như con nít, lại hay cười hê hê ha ha nên người ta gọi bằng thằng Cười. Chính thằng Cười cũng không biết mình tên gì, do ai sinh ra và đến với cuộc đời này là vì ai. Thằng Cười đơn côi trong thành phố đông đúc nhất nước ta như một nghịch lý của con người nơi phố thị. Đông đúc chưa hẳn đã bớt đơn côi. gia usd ngay hom nay

_Khi con vịt còn bé xíu nó đã nối mối dây tình cảm cho "cha" và "người mà cha nó yêu"._
Rồi Thằng Cười quyết tâm ắp cho được một con vịt để nuôi nấng bên mình như một người bạn thân thiết ngoài ánh trăng, chiếc thuyền nát, những con sóng không tên. Cuối cùng thằng Cười cũng thành công, con vịt ra đời trong sự "đau đẻ" của người cha mang tên thằng Cười. Từ đấy Cười có một gia đình dù không trọn vẹn và bình thường như bao gia đình khác, nhưng có khuyết đi chăng nữa đấy cũng là hạnh phúc của riêng Cười. clip quan he vo chong
Cuộc đời thằng Cười có lẽ sẽ Cười mãi nếu không quen cô gái điếm mang cái tên thuộc tứ đức của người phụ nữ cô điếm già Phước Hạnh. Bởi thế người ta mới nói yêu đơn phương là khổ thế nào. Ánh mắt yêu thương u uẩn của thằng Cười dành cho người mình trót yêu thật quá xót xa. Ta có thể thấy những gì ta muốn ngay trước mắt nhưng ta không thể nào chạm tay vào được. Thằng Cười muốn yêu nhưng cái thân hèn mọn lượm ve chai, không nói được, sống bấp bênh trên con thuyền nát và tài sản quý nhất của nó là con vịt thì làm gì có quyền "ra mặt" với tình yêu. giay bup be


_Nụ cười khi thằng Cười quyết định "đẻ" con vịt..._
Nó yêu cô gái mà đời gọi là điếm ấy bằng tình yêu trong sáng và thần thánh nhất trên cõi đời này. Nó yêu như một bản năng của người đàn ông nhưng bản năng ấy luôn bị kìm nén bởi thân phận và kiếp số con người. Thằng Cười suýt mất gia đình của nó tức con vịt khi nó mãi yêu người con gái. Và nó buồn tê tái khi thấy rằng con vịt thật sự hạnh phúc và vui tươi khi con vịt được sông cùng bầy vịt cạp cạp. Bên nó con vịt có thật sự hạnh phúc không? Câu hỏi lớn đó khiến nó khóc, nước mắt rơi cho những yêu thương. Và như một người thân thật sự của con vịt nó để con vịt tự quyết định là đi theo bầy vịt hay trở về bên nó. Khi ta thật sự yêu ai đó ta sẽ tôn trọng những quyết định của họ dù quyết định đó có khiến con tim yếu mềm của ta vỡ vụn. tuyen dung viec lam


_... và hạnh phúc lặng thầm của người "cha" khi nhìn con lớn lên._
Thằng Cười được con vịt đáp đền tình thương chân thành của nó bằng sự ở lại với con thuyền rách. Con vịt còn có tình huống chi là con người. Nói là nói thế nhưng nhìn quanh mà xem biết bao con người ràng buộc nhau với hàng đống mối quan hệ về trách nhiệm và nghĩa vụ thế mà chưa hẳn họ đã đối xử tốt với nhau. Cảnh phim Thằng Cười cười thật tươi trong ánh sáng của trăng rằm bên gia đình của nó khiến ta cảm ra rằng hạnh phúc chỉ đơn giản là thế! xet xu le van luyen

Mang tiếng là thằng Cười nhưng nó cười và khóc cũng ngang nhau, không chừng nước mắt nhiều khi còn nhiều hơn nụ cười. Ngày nó lang thang lượm ve chai, nó cười với mọi người không hẳn vì nó vui mà đó là cách duy nhất nó có thể giao tiếp với xã hội. Nó không biết nói cơ mà. Tối đến nó lại theo chân cô gái điếm già Phước Hạnh để đuổi bóng tình yêu. Và khi cô điếm tìm được bãi đáp nó mon men về lại chiếc thuyền mục rỗng, cùng con vịt. Nó nằm mãi chẳng ngủ được, nước mắt lặng lẽ rơi trong bóng tối của cuộc đời. Nước mắt rơi nhiều thế mà tên nó vẫn là thằng Cười mới là. Nghịch lý hay bất công vẫn tồn tại với văn minh và bình đẳng như một quy luật thường tình. quan he vo chong

Các diễn viên Lương Mạnh Hải, Hồ Vĩnh Khoa, Phương Thanh, Hiếu Hiền khiến khán giả đến phim lặng lẽ khóc cười cùng họ. Xem xong phim cảm thấy buồn nhưng trong cái buồn đấy ta nhận ra rằng ta còn hạnh phúc hơn biết bao con người khác đang vất vả với cuộc mưu sinh. Ta còn đỡ cô đơn hơn những thân phận người như thằng Cười cùng con vịt. Bât kể ý kiến báo đài thế nào, khán giả khó tính ra sao, mình vẫn thấy Hotboy nổi loạn, câu chuyện về thằng Cười, cô gái điếm và con vịt rất hay. Một bộ phim đồng tính, mại *** và tầng lớp nghèo xác xơ nơi phố thị đáng xem, đáng được chia sẽ và suy ngẫm. Ta vốn không chìa bàn tay ấm cho những con người đó bất kể họ có tồn tại cạnh ta, có thể ta không dè bỉu, khinh khi hay kỳ thị họ nhưng liệu ta đã làm gì tốt cho họ, những con người đáng được yêu thương. giay bup be 2011 
Cảm ơn nhân vật thằng Cười đã khiến tôi khóc khóc cười cười cùng số phận của anh, cảm ơn cái cách anh dạy người đời biết yêu thương và chia sẽ. Có lẽ nhân vật thằng Cười là nhân vật hay nhất năm nay của điện ảnh Việt Nam. Bất kể ai cũng có thể là người đặc biệt nếu ta biết quan tâm và nhìn nhận họ. Nếu cảm xúc của bạn đã chay sạn hay đang dần trở nên chay sạn thì hãy đi xem câu chuyện của Thằng cười để đánh thức cảm xúc của mình. Phim sẽ phần nào sưởi ấm trái tim vô cảm của những người trẻ chúng ta. tuyen dung nhanh

----------

